# Baustein SEL (Binäre Selektion)



## HK09 (10 Juni 2010)

Moin,

was bedeutet der Baustein SEL (Binäre Selektion) im Twincat. bzw. was kann man damit machen?


----------



## bonatus (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
mit dem SEL kannst du Selektieren:

Wenn I1 False ist wird an den Ausgang Q der Zustand von I2 ausgegeben
Wenn I1 True ist wird an den Ausgang Q der Zustand von I3 ausgegeben

I1 ist immer eine BOOL-sche Variable
I2,I3 und Q müssen immer vom selben Typ sein


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2010)

OUT := IN0 if G=FALSE;OUT := IN1 if G=TRUE.

das steht so aber auch in der Hilfe.
Oder der erste Link bei google
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p.../tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_sel.htm&id=11528


----------

